# Santa Claus Express



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

Each year, my favourite prototype railroad - the Ontario Northland - operates weekend passenger trains staffed by railroad emplyees on a volunteer basis. These trains take the children in northern Ontario communities to meet Santa and have a days outing. Community volunteers help in providing the party atmosphere. The plan for this year's trains has just been announced http://www.cordovastation.ca/newsRail/2008/08111306.htm

It is good to see that corporations and their employees still feel a commitment to their communities.

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

... and they they still celebrate Christmas


----------

